# Homemade geslo lathe



## ticino (Dec 14, 2012)

This is the lathe i've made several years ago.
I have build it in +/-2 years
I called it the "geslo Lathe"
I sold the lathe 4 years ago and I bought a HBM 450 (Cq9325A)lathe
For more information ,see my website www.geslo.nl and http://www.lathes.co.uk/geslo/
regards ticino (Gerlof)


----------



## PurpLev (Dec 14, 2012)

that is very cool!

Did you cast the parts yourself? or used market-available cast parts?


----------



## JT. (Dec 15, 2012)

nice work 

how does the hmb works compaired to the home build one


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 15, 2012)

Very nice, Gerlof. How long did you spend on that project?


----------



## ticino (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you all for the compliments.

Hi PurpLev

I did no casting at all.
I made the machine all by myself.(turning ,Milling ,Boring ,Tapping ect).
I used raw materials.
I,m working at that time as a turner/miller by a factory that made machines.

Hi Shawn

Thank you for the recommendation of the website

Hi JT

The HBM is much more acurate  and on the geslo lathe I had no threading possibilities.
Now i have.

Hi Tony

I spend +/-2 years building the lathe ,after that i spend some time to make tools for the lathe (3 and 4 chucks ,revolving center Etc).

regards Gerlof


----------

